# 6 DAYS AND A WAKE-UP



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
We are going to try an make the show.. Looking forward to seeing all our old friends & meeting the new club members.. May even bring a steam engine to run.. Is there gona be dinner get-together on Saturday evening?? If so where?? See ya there..

BulletBob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, I better start getting things layed out.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Snooze ya loose Marty.







See ya all there. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The days are ticking by. It will be good to meet a lot of you that I only know online. I am looking forward to the weekend.


----------

